# Double Standard?



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Two female teachers accused of group sex with student, 16, freed on bail as more salacious details emerge about their 'videotaped threesome' | Daily Mail Online

I know many teenage boys have fantasies about female teachers (I did at that age) but this strikes me as exploitation by these women of this child.

There IS a double standard. if two male teachers had videoed a threesome with a 16 year old cheer leader there would be a justified outrage and they would be lucky to escape a lynching.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The article says that the teachers could face up to 17 years in jail. IF it happens, I would say that's pretty harsh.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it is appropriate.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

there is no doubt that when women rape they get off easier than when men rape.


----------



## 20yrsofmarriage (Sep 29, 2014)

Please don't throw stones, but the double standard is mainly caused by men. I've been a part of several political online forums for the past 8 yrs and every time topics like this arise, there's several men making comments such as;

Where were these teachers when I was in school?

The student should have kept his mouth shut!

The boy is living every boys dream!

He won't be traumatized!

That's just the most popular, but there are several more double standard comments. Usually it's the women pointing out how wrong it is, with a small portion of men agreeing. I will also say that the women get the same penalty men do legally. Neither serve much time at all, but women don't get off Scott free! There was actually a stat to prove this, I just don't feel like trying to find it. So if we want the double standards to go away, it starts with men. I've never heard a woman give a female teacher a pass or downplay it, I have heard several men downplay it and give her a pass though.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Rape is an emotive term and deepening on where you live the definition of the word rape might mean that it can only be performed by a male on a female (under some laws only forced PIV counts as rape).

IHMO we would be better served by using terms such as "serious sexual assault" "sexual assault of a minor" as they are non gender specific.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

statutory rape


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Sure, you can call it double standard. It's not Fair, but it's just the way it is.

For example, no man wants to see his daughter be sexually active. But above does NOT apply to boys. Why is it? I don't know, but it's the way it is.

From the other perspective, why is it that women and children always have to be saved first? Not men.

Why is it that men are on their own yet women have 1 million support groups to help them etc?

Why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways???

There is no answer, it's just the way it is.

Anyways, as for this case. The kid was in dreamland and probably didn't get good grades or the women weren't doing something he wanted? So he ratted them out? 

He will regret this one day......


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> The article says that the teachers could face up to 17 years in jail. IF it happens, I would say that's pretty harsh.


That'll never happen. Bet neither of them actually spend 12 months locked up. What's the longest prison term a female teacher has ever received for having sex with an student?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Female former Tacoma teacher sentenced for sex with students | www.kirotv.com 

This one got six months.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Are female sex offenders treated differently? - Salon.com


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

http://repository.asu.edu/attachments/97779/content/tmp/package-bzXXXU/Simmon_asu_0010N_12405.pdf

This study showed that in Arizona, female teachers received close to the minimum sentence range and male teachers received sentences closer to the max.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

20yrsofmarriage said:


> Please don't throw stones, but the double standard is mainly caused by men. I've been a part of several political online forums for the past 8 yrs and every time topics like this arise, there's several men making comments such as;
> 
> Where were these teachers when I was in school?
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with this..I see this all the time too.. even my own husband (I was just talking to him about this)... although HE was not the type of teen who wanted to engage in any sort of casual sex, no fantasies over his teachers, he said they were all OLD.....

But even HE feels and has seen most men RE-act just like this.. he feels it's more severe when the girl is the victim- he says that's BAD! .. 

I think this is bred in his view of MEN -to "protect" the women mentality.. he is one of those chivalrous men...and he wouldn't view a 17 -18 yr male as a victim in the way , or measure as a female...as those guys could easily over power that Teacher ...IF THEY WANTED TOO. Horny 17 yr old wanted to DO the teacher... that's what he would think..

But of course.. the Teacher SHOULD NOT GET OFF -this was crossing a LINE on her behalf.. it's gravely Unethical.. and morally wrong. I am not arguing this part in any way. 

Anyway.. when teen boys start Fcking around, their peers praise them.. that's the way it is...(is this about to change any time soon?)... they got a piece of aZZ..high five!...just add the hot teacher to the list.. These boys are Hormone machines at that age.. if anything.. the Teacher took advantage of their weakness in this area...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

while I understand the notion of well that's just the way it is.

shouldn't we apply this to other inequities? 

Men making more than women.....well that's just the way it is!


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Don't read the Daily Mail, it'll rot your brain.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the double standard exists due to the difference in societal perceptions of how 16-18 year old boys view sex versus the perception society has in how 16-18 year old girls are "supposed" to view sex.

Society sees 16-18 (plus or minus) year old boys as total horn dogs that will have sex with any opportunity that presents itself, accurate or not. IE willingness and physical ability to do the act, ergo consent, is automatic with that age group. Society wants to see girls is extremes as either virginal or a complete s!ut, and in turn has a harsher reaction to a male teacher with a "virginal" student. The idea of coercion is more prevalent when the perpetrator is a male due to the power dynamics.

I think the first thing that needs to be addressed is the way society perceives men and women sexually. We truly have a screwed up perception. I think men and women are much closer to their views and desires about sex. I think women are judged in a much harsher way, given they are either helpless maidens OR wanton harlots...there's no in between.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> The idea of coercion is more prevalent when the perpetrator is a male due to the power dynamics.


And probably it is an accurate perception. Males and females are different in their motivations either as the older or the younger participant.

Sixteen year old boys want sex, and don't need to be coerced into it with an attractive woman who is 24 or 32 yrs old. There is no indication there was any coercion in this case to improve his grades etc.

In many places it would not be statutory rape for a 24 yr old woman to have sex with a 16 yr old male. In this case the age of consent is 17 so it is an unlawful act.

No, teachers should not be having sex with students for many ethical reasons.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I think that our "age of consent" laws need a serious review. Its difficult but calendar age is a very poor indicator of someone's maturity with respect to sex.

In this case it is quite likely that no one involved fell that they had been mistreated, and that imprisoning anyone is not serving any purpose.

There are a lot of 16 year old boys and girls who are happily sexually active, but there are also 20 year old's who are not emotionally ready for sex. 

Since its difficult to imagine a "test" for emotional / sexual maturity, I think the next best option is to simply reduce the age of consent to 16 or even 15. I think that is much more in line with reality. Needless to say this is for CONSENSUAL sex, rape is still rape and should be punished severely. 

Separate from that it is completely inappropriate for teachers to have sex with students no matter what the ages.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

I think that what these women did was wrong on so many levels. 

However, while I agree with equal rights and all however men and women are different. The way they do view sex is very different. Society also puts different expectations (though conflicting) on men than women. 

I had sex with just about anyone I could as a teenager. So if one happened to be over 18 or other arbitrary number we establish then it is "rape". Legals systems love hard fast rules and having otherwise opens a can of worms by a still male dominated society. 

My guess is that the "victims" here only reported the "abuse" in an attempt to brag about it. Most men of this age would. Shame on those teachers...but, still.


----------

